# Juvetrope HGH Experience



## Johngrover (Oct 16, 2018)

Anyone can share there experiences with Juvetrope


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2018)

Name brand doesn't matter so much on GH. Good generics exist and plenty of fake pharm shit does too. Can you trust the source? 

Probably not if you found this guy on evo


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 16, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Name brand doesn't matter so much on GH. Good generics exist and plenty of fake pharm shit does too. Can you trust the source?
> 
> Probably not if you found this guy on evo




God, i remember the debacle Evo was...


----------



## Johngrover (Oct 16, 2018)

POB thanks and I think your correct prob is my source only has it international not domestic


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 17, 2018)

Never heard of it...


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 17, 2018)

Johngrover said:


> POB thanks and I think your correct prob is my source only has it international not domestic



that is somewhat common when you are getting stuff from non-US labs.  

You just have to get as much info as you can on them and cross your fingers when you buy, if you plan to buy lots, you would want to test it to see that you are buying real stuff


----------

